# dead deer home by 9



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not the buck I had picked out but my son was standing next to me so I had to let the air out of him. And now I get a couple more va ca days for the elk hunt.:-|O|-:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Quick work for sure! I'd feel just fine shooting that one!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Decent little buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I miss my smoke pole lol congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That deer doesn't look like it's guts are hanging out!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> That deer doesn't look like it's guts are hanging out!


Sure they are. I cleaned him up for the photo. The other side and his face look like swiss cheese. I put in a fake eyeball just for respect to the animal.8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Classy!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

off/from a narrow dirt road by chance?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

yes very narrow and some a-hole was parked right in the middle of the road so after I passed him I shot this buck right by him to teach him a lesson in ethics.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

texas heart shot?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

3 times


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is an embarrassment to hunters. I can't believe anyone would...wait wrong thread.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Come on Marty, I like you and would like to be your friend even though we don't see eye to eye(see what i did there). I just can't stand it when all you southern guys come up to my mountain and kill all my animals especially my spikes. My deer are all gone and the lions are running rampant. You are welcome to come to our next parking lot napkin meeting and see what is really going on. We have it at Starbucks. I will pm you with the details after I get back from road gutting. And please tell that guy that isn't that one guy josh29 to quit banning me for no reason.


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

did you shoot this out of an field?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No I did not but would it matter if I did?


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

dude just asking a question - kind of looks like you did
whats your problem


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No problem. Just asking you a question in return. He is laying in grass in this pic.


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

cool...congratulations on the deer I bet it was a blast


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Still have the cape to that buck? I have a feeling it is about to become more famous than the spider bull....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Still have the cape to that buck? I have a feeling it is about to become more famous than the spider bull....


?? I don't follow


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, I see what is going on. See "other thread" and you will put the pieces together. This buck was killed in unit 3. #1 eye was on the Monroe unit.:grin:


----------

